# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Eerste verslavingskliniek voor deeltijdbehandeling opent in Breda

## Leontien

RoderSana opent vandaag officieel haar eerste deeltijdbehandelcentrum in Breda. In de loop van volgend jaar volgen andere steden. Cliënten kunnen hier terecht om hun verslaving duurzaam onder controle te krijgen. Met het deeltijdbehandelcentrum vult RoderSana het grote gat tussen ambulante verslavingszorgen klinische opname. RoderSana loopt hiermee vooruit op het gewenste beleid vanminister Schippers en de zorgverzekeraars.

In het behandelcentrum kunnen cliënten zorg krijgen in eigen tijd. Bijvoorbeeld in hetweekend of in de avonduren. Hiermee voorziet de verslavingskliniek in een stijgende behoefte van de cliënt, die kan blijven deelnemen aan het arbeidsproces, het gezinsleven én het sociale leven. Bovendien kent RoderSana geen wachtlijsten. 

Het behandelcentrum is bedoeld voor cliënten uit heel Zuid-Nederland. Cliënten kunnen er terecht met alle vormen van verslavingsgedrag, waaronder alcohol-en drugsverslaving (cannabis, amfetamines, cocaïne, XTC, GHB, medicatie,opiaten), seksverslaving, gameverslaving, internetverslaving, gokverslaving,medicijnverslaving en nicotineverslaving.

RoderSana richt zich op cliënten die niet naar de reguliere verslavingszorg kunnen of willen. Vaak zijn dit mensen in een maatschappelijke positie, die veel te verliezen hebben als bekend zou worden dat ze verslaafd zijn. Maar het zijn ook huisvrouwen en ouderen die privacy en veiligheid zoeken voor hun behandeling. De kosten van de behandeling worden gedekt door de zorgverzekeraar. Cliënten betalen wel altijd een eigen bijdrage ter bekostiging van de luxe faciliteiten.

Geloof jij in deze aanpak?

----------


## Louisewies

Ik geloof wel in deze aanpak. Opsluiten gedurende 6 of 8 weken en daarna naar huis sturen zet lang niet altijd zoden aan de dijk. Er zijn verslaafden die meteen weer naar de drankwinkel gaan of naar hun dealer.

Deze methode garandeert ook niet dat je clean blijft maar ik zou voor deze behandeling kiezen omdat je het in deeltijd kunt doen en je dieren en kinderen/man kunt blijven verzorgen.

----------


## Louisewies

Er zit wel een addertje onder het gras. De kliniek verlangt wel een eigen bijdrage van rond de 200 euro per maand.

----------


## summerwind

Ja Louisewies, en wat kost je verslaving per maand? Of wil je gewoon blijven gebruiken tijdens je behandeling? Een eigen bijdrage motiveert, want je investeert letterlijk in jezelf!

----------


## Louisewies

De zorgverzekering betaalt die extra bijdrage niet. Het is dus meer een privékliniek. En ik vraag me af wat je aan luxe kunt verwachten in deeltijd. Ik hoef ook geen luxe trouwens. Ik betaal al 230 eigen risico en dat wordt volgend jaar nog meer. Doe mij dan maar een reguliere GGZ instelling.

----------

